# 2 questions about the ucp



## Jessuki

Hi!

I was looking my User Control Panel and I've seen the following section:

- _Latest Reputation Received _ 

What is that? 

Second question, when you are at the 'view profile', you can see *'Referrals'*, what is this for? What is it?


Thank you very much!!!!

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## belén

Hi

You can check this link out

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=5567&highlight=reputation


Cheers,
Be


----------



## belén

And Referral would be a person that has registered into the forum because you recommended it to him/her. When they register, there is a question "did you know the forum through someone?" and they can type in the name of whoever told them about it.
Another option is that you can send your acquaintances info about the forum and if they register because of that, they will put you as their referral. In order to do that, you can link on "refer friends" all the way down of the page (next to "contact us", "www.wordreference.." )


----------



## Jessuki

thank you very much belén


----------



## Jessuki

By the way, do i use the balance icon to give reputation to a member? 
If so, how can you know who has given you reputation?


----------



## vachecow

Do referrals add to your reputation?


----------



## Nick

Referrals are reputation are seperate.

Reputation comes from people clicking on the balance icon above each post. You cannot see who has given you reputation points; it is designed to be secret.


----------



## vachecow

Alright....thanks


----------



## Silvia

The question is: why is it designed to be secret?! And what does the color of the tiny boxes of each thread in the Latest Reputation Received window mean?


----------



## vachecow

Yes, I have noticed that also.....I assumed that the green boxes meant good things and the other colored boxes were neutral or bad......but thats just a guess


----------



## mkellogg

Someday we will do something with the reputation system to make it more useful.  Unfortunately, it is always a low priority...

Mike


----------



## vachecow

Well, it really isn't that imortant


----------

